# Kontextmenü Neu => ergänzen um HTML Datei? in XP



## beeviz (18. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Ich find es immer sehr praktisch wenn man "mal eben" für was auch immer ne HTML datei braucht, dies einfach über nen Rechtsklick und "Neu => HTML Datei" zu tun.
Dies hat unter Win98 auch super geklappt nachdem ich in der Registry im Classes Root Ordner unter .htm den Unterordner ShellNew mit dem Schlüssel NullFile eingefügt hatte.

Dies funktioniert so in WinXP aber leider nicht mehr...
Zumindest nicht bei mir.

Kann mir da irgendwer sagen wie ich in dieses Menü wieder "html datei" reinkriege?? 

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2003)

Versuch es mal so:

- Die HTML-Vorlage kommt in %Userprofile% \Vorlagen (neu.html).
- Regedit starten.
- Zum Schlüssel Hkey_Classes_Root\.html kommt ein Unterschlüssel: ShellNew.
- Doppelklick auf "ShellNew"
- neue Zeichenfolge: FileName mit dem Wert: NEU.HTML

Fertig, schon sollte alles gehen.

Einfacher geht es mit TWEAKUI von Microsoft.


----------



## Der Philipp (18. November 2004)

Hi,
ich hba noch win98´SE bisher hatte ich immer von anfang an TweakUI, aber jetzt hab ich ne andere CD weil die alte kaputt is jetzt is das da nicht mehr bei und ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand detailiert erklren kann wie man von Hand neue "Sachen" in shellnew so einfügt, dass das auch klappt...

Dsanke im vorraus

Philipp


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2004)

Tweakui bekommt man aber noch hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/PowerToys/Networking/NTTweakUI.asp
 

Ist einfacher als Registry Spielereien (vor allem da ich keine Tipps für win95/98 mehr geben möchte, weil ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnere wie es da geht  )

Da Du neu bist, ein kleiner Tipp:
Es wird nicht gerne gesehen, wenn ältere Threads ausgebuddelt werden. Dieser ist knapp 1.7 Jahre alt. Deshalb: Leg doch einfach einen neuen Thread  an, wenn du eine Frage hast (wenn es sich um das gleiche Thema handelt, kannst Du auch gerne eine Forennachricht oder eine Mail an jemanden schicken der auch zuvor geholfen hat!)

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## JensOV (4. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich sehe schon das die Einträge hier sau alt sind aber da es nirgendwo anders beschrieben steht poste ich dies mal. Für die Leute die ne XP64 version haben is das hilfreich weil das TweakUI da net läuft.
Man muss in deiner Registrierung noch etwas mehr als nur ShellNew eintragen ... das ganze hat bei mir leider zuerst auch nich geklappt ... hab dann einfach mal bei anderen Dateiendungen geguckt die im Kontextmenü sind. Dabei hab ich gemerkt das ich folgende Einträge machen muss:

Auszug aus der Exp. Reg-Datei
=============================
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.html]
"PerceivedType"="text"
@="html"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.html\ShellNew]
"NullFile"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\html]
@="html"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\html\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\html\shell\open]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\html\shell\open\command]
@="\"irgendwas"
======================================
Dateiende
======================================
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\html\shell\open\command]
@="\"irgendwas" <---- da muss einfach nur was drinne stehen egal was .... komisch zwar aber egal es geht bei mir  

Einfach mal ausprobieren ... kann mir ja mal jemand bestätigen ob es geklappt hat


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. April 2006)

http://www.neosmart.net/downloads/TweakUI_64Bit.msi


----------



## JensOV (4. April 2006)

Der download is aber nur für "Tweak UI for Itanium™-based systems" schade für alle anderen


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. April 2006)

Angeblich soll dieser auch für AMD sein.
Es soll auch irgendwo im web eine AMD64-Version aus einem Beta-Produkt herumschwirren.
Ansonsten ist natürlich die Anleitung nicht zu verachten


----------



## IchEben (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe diesen Tipp befolgt und wollten nun eine Kabinettdatei (*.cab) einbinden. Aber mein PC zeigt diese Vorlage nicht an. Weder manuell noch mit TweakUI.
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------

